# Computer frezing on web site



## danbono (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All Anyone have any trouble lately with this forum? For some reason when I'm AOL my computer freezes up, can't do a thing.

The only way I get on now is by using Internet Explorer.

Thanks Dan


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 27, 2013)

Dan, there have been a lot issues reported lately especially with IE and Firefox. It seems Google Chrome has been working best. These problems have been reported to Huddler and they are working on them. Hopefully things will be resolved soon!


----------



## angusmcintosh (Jun 27, 2013)

Chrome or Safari work every time for me. Also, if you using older, unsupported versions of Internet Explorer, there could be issues...


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 27, 2013)

This has been reported to Huddler


----------



## danbono (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Guys My computer is now working right. I can get here either by using AOL or Internet Explorer.
Just a note, Home Depot has Kingsford Blue @ $18.88 for 2/ 20lbs bags.
Dan


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 27, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi Guys My computer is now working right. I can get here either by using AOL or Internet Explorer.
> Just a note, Home Depot has Kingsford Blue @ $18.88 for 2/ 20lbs bags.
> Dan



$12.88 for 2/20's here at the Depot....


----------



## dmclalin (Jun 28, 2013)

DanBono said:


> Hi Guys My computer is now working right. I can get here either by using AOL or Internet Explorer.
> Just a note, Home Depot has Kingsford Blue @ $18.88 for 2/ 20lbs bags.
> Dan


I was having similar problems using Google Chrome. Internet Explorer worked OK. I read on line trying to find a fix and I cleared all the cookies and deleted history. Now it works fine.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

I have had trouble the last few days with freeze up When I try to upload a pic. 

I still Have a bunch of char coal left from the Memorial day sale, Will buy more on the Labor day sale.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

